# Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solicitor?



## rlj (18 Nov 2009)

is it legal to put a notice on a car that any parking tickets will be referred to solicitor. This is because I do not intend to pay any tickets until the traffic warden admits to abusing me


----------



## j26 (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: parking ticket question*

It's not illegal to put it up, but it will have no legal effect. The traffic warden can ignore it.  Not paying a valid fine will expose you to futher penalties.

I've a feeling there's a lot more to this story.  If the warden is "abusing" you, why don't you make a complaint to the local authority


----------



## rlj (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: parking ticket question*



j26 said:


> I've a feeling there's a lot more to this story. If the warden is "abusing" you, why don't you make a complaint to the local authority


abused me once i should have wrote. the local authority believed the traffic warden who lied when i complained


----------



## NovaFlare77 (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: parking ticket question*



rlj said:


> abused me once i should have wrote. the local authority believed the traffic warden who lied when i complained


 
Even so, as j26 says, not paying a valid fine could lead to further penalties.


----------



## rlj (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: parking ticket question*



NovaFlare77 said:


> Even so, as j26 says, not paying a valid fine could lead to further penalties.


i have some interesting questions to ask the traffic warden in court if it gets there. I have reason to believe it won't. The warden claimed I was illegally parked when abusing me but did not issue a ticket. There is stuff i cannot mention here due to legal reasons just wanted to know how i stood re having the sign on the car. Can i mention being abused on the car sign or would that be libel as there are only a few wardens


----------



## Padraigb (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: parking ticket question*

It seems that you have a personal conflict with one particular traffic warden. That should be dealt with separately from any other parking problem.

Your first idea seemed to me a bit over the top; your second one seems daft. Just park legally, and deal with your issue over the warden's behaviour by other means.


----------



## rlj (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: parking ticket question*



Padraigb said:


> your second one seems daft. Just park legally, and deal with your issue over the warden's behaviour by other means.


There is no way to deal with a liar who is believed and i am, not paying while they can lie about me. you are entitled to your opinion


----------



## Papercut (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: parking ticket question*



rlj said:


> is it legal to put a notice on a car that any parking tickets _will be referred to solicitor_.


Did you ask your solicitor, considering you are going to be referring the tickets to them anyway?


----------



## One (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: parking ticket question*

From your posts I take it that you were parked legally, the warden abused you but did not give you a ticket. You complained to the local authority, but the local authority did not believe you and sided with the warden. Now you want to put up a sign saying that will discuss any parking tickets that you may get in the future with your solicitor. 

It sounds like you think you could get some parking tickets in the future? Do you expect that a warden will give you a ticket while you are parked legally and you wish to let him know in advance that you will contest the matter with him? If that is what you think will happen, then I think you should discuss this matter with a solicitor and follow his professional advice / solution.


----------



## SOM42 (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*

Hi OP yes you can put anything you want on your windscreen.  Will it have any effect? NO.   The easiest way to avoid tickets in my experience is to park legally.


----------



## dave28 (24 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*



SOM42 said:


> Hi OP yes you can put anything you want on your windscreen.  Will it have any effect? NO.   The easiest way to avoid tickets in my experience is to park legally.


Agree about parking legally etc , however I'm not sure that you can put anything you want on your windscreen - eg. a "for sale" sign is not permitted afaik


----------



## RMCF (25 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*

Park somewhere else?


----------



## STEINER (25 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*

If you park legally you won't have any hassle from the warden.  Why should you?  Unless the warden is keen to get you for time based issues, eg if you park legally at 7pm, but the warden says you parked at 6.45pm, when it is not allowed.

My wife always pays whenever she parks where there is pay and display down at the shops.  You don't pay on saturday, one friday she had a day off and went to get her hair done as opposed to the saturday, and completely forgot about paying.  She had a ticket after her genuine mistake, but she had to pay the fine, can't remember how much, maybe €30 to €50 or so.


----------



## RMCF (25 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*

Are you using 'Pay & Display' parking?

If so, then I find it hard to understand how you are getting tickets unless you are breaking the time limits.

Your ticket is stamped with a time, and do traffic wardens not take photos of your car parked illegally, again complete with time stamp? They do where I am.

So if you park legally, have a ticket to show you paid for your parking then I don't see how you have a problem with traffic wardens.

Could you explain some more, or are you just perhaps someone who breaks the time limit then complains when they get a ticket?


----------



## happy camper (26 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*

put a cctv camara in you car park illegally and see what happens (maybe put it on utube for the crack)


----------



## rlj (26 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*



happy camper said:


> put a cctv camara in you car park illegally and see what happens (maybe put it on utube for the crack)


 brilliant idea how would i wire it? would a webcam do? Not good with cameras


----------



## rlj (26 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*



RMCF said:


> . or are you just perhaps someone who breaks the time limit then complains when they get a ticket?


No I am somebody who objects to being abused by a tw who then denies it. I am happy to go to court to see if the tw will perjure themselves as well


----------



## rlj (26 Nov 2009)

*Re: parking ticket question*



One said:


> From your posts I take it that you were parked legally, the warden abused you but did not give you a ticket. You complained to the local authority, but the local authority did not believe you and sided with the warden. Now you want to put up a sign saying that will discuss any parking tickets that you may get in the future with your solicitor.


 yes



> It sounds like you think you could get some parking tickets in the future? Do you expect that a warden will give you a ticket while you are parked legally and you wish to let him know in advance that you will contest the matter with him? If that is what you think will happen, then I think you should discuss this matter with a solicitor and follow his professional advice / solution.


I do not intend to park legally i.e pay and display anymore until the tw admits the lie. I am happy to go to court because i can prove what was said. I just wondered if it was legal to state so on the screen



> I think you should discuss this matter with a solicitor and follow his professional advice


 I intend to, thanks


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*

On that point, thread moved to _Askaboutlaw_. This doesn't really have anything to do with _Cars and Motoring_.


----------



## rlj (26 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*



DrMoriarty said:


> On that point, thread moved to _Askaboutlaw_. This doesn't really have anything to do with _Cars and Motoring_.


Ok


----------



## Vanilla (26 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*



DrMoriarty said:


> On that point, thread moved to _Askaboutlaw_. This doesn't really have anything to do with _Cars and Motoring_.


 
Objection, judge! Don't see what it has to do with law either...


----------



## happy camper (26 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*



happy camper said:


> put a cctv camara in you car park illegally and see what happens (maybe put it on utube for the crack)


 
dont know how to wire one myself. may be try an auto electrican


----------



## csirl (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: parking ticket question*



rlj said:


> yes
> 
> I do not intend to park legally i.e pay and display anymore until the tw admits the lie. I am happy to go to court because i can prove what was said. I just wondered if it was legal to state so on the screen
> 
> I intend to, thanks


 
Isnt this a bit foolish. Essentially your saying that because you had a difficulty with a local authority employee, you have carte blanche to break the law? I just dont get it. What gives you the right to be above the Law? As a citizen of this country I hope that if you park illegally they throw the book at you - you are showing total and utter selfish comtempt for your fellow citizens.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*

Are you having a _Whammy Burger_ moment, rlj?


----------



## Bronte (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: parking ticket question*



rlj said:


> I do not intend to park legally i.e pay and display anymore until the tw admits the lie. I am happy to go to court because i can prove what was said.


 
Are you just plain silly because that's the way you are coming across? That's the daftest idea I've heard in a long time. 

Just because the traffic warden MAY have been a twat you think you can break the law?

What exactly did the traffic warden do to you that is so grievous to make you so vexed ?


----------



## rlj (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: parking ticket question*



csirl said:


> Isnt this a bit foolish. Essentially your saying that because you had a difficulty with a local authority employee, you have carte blanche to break the law? I just dont get it. What gives you the right to be above the Law? As a citizen of this country I hope that if you park illegally they throw the book at you - you are showing total and utter selfish comtempt for your fellow citizens.


what gives the local authority employee right to lie about me. You are entitled to your opinion. i do not agree


----------



## Ceist Beag (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*

rlj take the advice being given here. You're coming across as extremely immature by associating a personal conflict with one warden with a right to break the law. I think you need to act a little bit more maturely here and accept the advice given by others in this thread.


----------



## Mpsox (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*

Firstly if you do not pay your parking charges, you will be at best fined, at worst, have your car clamped and towed away. The fact that you have a dispute with the council is irrelevant, a judge is not employed by the council and will enforce the law, clamping firms are not coucil employees and frankly won't give 2 hoots if you have a dispute with the council, they will simply hold your car until you give them money. If you think not paying parking charges in some way will get the councils attention or give you the moral high ground then you are very wrong and are simply being a complete and utter prat. Sorry to be blunt, it has to be said. All that will happen is you will end up with no car and a couple of grand in fines.

However, if you believe you have a genuine grievance against a council employee and the way your complaint was handled, then you have 3 options. Depending on what the employee said, who they said it to and how they said it, then you may have grounds for taking a case of slander or libel against the TW, council or both. Either case will be expensive, you run the risk of loosing and should take serious legal advice before embarking on such a course

If you feel you were abused or threatened in anyway by the TW, make a formal complaint with the Gardai

The other option (and the one I'd recommend) is to contact the Ombudsmans office and raise a complaint via that means. See attached
[broken link removed]


----------



## rlj (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: Can I put a notice on my car tosay any parking tickets will be referred to solici*



Mpsox said:


> Firstly if you do not pay your parking charges, you will be at best fined, at worst, have your car clamped and towed away. The fact that you have a dispute with the council is irrelevant, a judge is not employed by the council and will enforce the law, clamping firms are not coucil employees and frankly won't give 2 hoots if you have a dispute with the council, they will simply hold your car until you give them money. If you think not paying parking charges in some way will get the councils attention or give you the moral high ground then you are very wrong and are simply being a complete and utter prat. Sorry to be blunt, it has to be said. All that will happen is you will end up with no car and a couple of grand in fines.
> 
> However, if you believe you have a genuine grievance against a council employee and the way your complaint was handled, then you have 3 options. Depending on what the employee said, who they said it to and how they said it, then you may have grounds for taking a case of slander or libel against the TW, council or both. Either case will be expensive, you run the risk of loosing and should take serious legal advice before embarking on such a course
> 
> ...


There is no case for libel when there are no witnesses.


----------

